# Arrange drift wood - please advise me!



## Neptun (Dec 18, 2004)

I have acquired three pieces of drift wood that I like. And I plan to use at least one of them in my coming design. But I just can't decide how to place them, or which ones to use.

I would very much appreciate some advise and help on how to implement one or more of them!

http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/galleri.asp?oid=172505&gid=305678

A few attempts to arrange them are titled Nr1 - Nr5
The aquarium is 540 liter (145 g).

Thank you!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I would try to make then into "branches", which inturn would give you a more natural aquascape rather than using a regular bulk of driftwood. IMO, I would use the first piece from 'Nr2' and the third piece from 'Nr5'. The first can be positioned with the little free-piece on top pointing diagonally towards the front pane, plant densly to leave the front(with the free piece) exposed. The second piece, if you can try sawing it down the middle giving you two seperate branches which can be postioned oposite to the first piece and formed into a V-shaped piece, sort-of like a tree root.

Sorry for the horrible explination, ask if you're having trouble understanding.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

*Driftwood*

For a good while there was nothing but Malaysian driftwood here in Houston so I learned how work with it using simple rules.
Look at the old Nature aquarium book by Mr. Amano most driftwood used is just what you have. If you look closely they keep the driftwood in a single structure unless the tank is so long that two sections need to be created.
Breaking the driftwood in different sizes or removing a section is valid as long as you don't over do it. Put it together and present them in your tank (assuming is empty) change as many times needed. get your substrate ready place your driftwood and make sure you like the way it is now that the substrate is there. Then, plan your aquascape and go get your self some Tropica plants (lucky you) and have fun aquascaping.
Can you tell us what size tank are you working with? Also before I even say more are you going for a Nature aquarium style layout or Dutch?
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## Neptun (Dec 18, 2004)

*Drift wood*

Thank you for your fast replies!



> IMO, I would use the first piece from 'Nr2' and the third piece from 'Nr5'.


Hmm... Don't really get which one is the 'Third piece'.
If I look at the 'Nr3' photo, would it then be the most left and middle pieces that you refer to?
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/galleri.asp?oid=172505&gid=305678



> Look at the old Nature aquarium book by Mr. Amano


Are there any photos from this book on the net, or do I need to purchase it?
Do you have the ISBN number, or can you tell me the exact name of it?



> Can you tell us what size tank are you working with?


It is 145g, or 540 liters. 150*60*60 cm



> Also before I even say more are you going for a Nature aquarium style layout or Dutch?


I havn't planned to go for any special layout, more than that it will be quite dense planted in some extension. It will also be a see through aquarium, acting as a separator in a room.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Creating an interesting and artistic aquascape that is viewed from both sides of the aquarium is a real challenge. Most aquascapes are designed to be viewed from the front and to create an illusion of depth have a solid or dark background. One way I have seen people pull off an aquascape viewed from either side is to create a tall mound in the center of the tank that slopes down to the foreground on both sides. This is easier if you have a tank with greater width from front to back. Another less used way is to create a dense build up of tall plants, wood, and rock on both ends of the tank and leave the center covered with low growing plants to be viewed from either side of the aquarium.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

You have a long tank and I really don't think it will be hard to design a simple lay out using your driftwood 60 inches by 24 by 24 is a nice size and since you will use it to divide a room you could start laying out your driftwood from the wall side creating like Robert said a mound I will go for a more triangular design since I don't think you have enough driftwood to do more and aquascape both sides of the mound as you wish.
Please post pictures of your tank! As for Amano pictures on the Internet all you do is a search my friend God knows how many pictures you will find.
Luis Navarro


----------

